# Informatikstudium - Uni oder FH?



## the snake II (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo und Guten Morgen,

ich studiere seit diesem Semester Maschinenbau. Da ich es eher aus verlegenheit angefangen habe, musste ich feststellen, dass ich nicht die notwendige Motivation aufbringen kann, um beim extremen Mathe-Stoff mitzuhalten.
Ich habe Erfahrung in Informatik, habe auch schon kleine sachen für Firmen gemacht.
Ich schließe daraus, dass mir ein Informatik-Studium besser liegen würde, als ein Maschinenbaustudium, einfach wegen größerem Interesse.

In anderen Foren habe ich gelesen, an der Uni studiere man erstmal zwei Jahre fast ausschließlich höhere Mathematik. Ich kann zwar Mathe, aber eben nicht so gut, dass ich diese höhere Mathematik schnell verstehe und vor allem anwenden kann.
Dann habe ich auch gelesen, dass man bei einem Informatik-Studium an einer Fachhochschule weniger höhere Mathematik macht. Dass man eher auf Mathe-LK Niveau bleibt und nur wenig drüber hinaus.

Ich habe bei wikipedia Gelesen, dass man an FHs auch Informatik Master machen kann. Dort stand auch, dass ein Uni-Master theoretisch dem FH-Master gleichgestellt ist. Ist das tatsächlich in der Realität auch so? Und wie unterscheidet sich dann die Auswahl an Berufen? Wie sieht eigentlich Generell der Stellenmarkt aus für Informatik-Master-Absolventen?


Viele Grüße,

André


----------



## port29 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Andre,

ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, wie ein FH Studium abläuft, ein Informatik Diplom / Master-Studium ist am Anfang tatsächlich sehr Mathe-Lastig. Ein Uni Master oder Diplom ist "höher", als ein FH Abschluss, sieht man vor allem daran, dass man das (FH) am Titel führen muss.

Aber in der Realität lassen sich beide Abschlüsse nicht miteinander vergleichen. Ein FH Abschluss ist in meinen Augen eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung. Dort lernst du sowohl die Theorie als auch die Praxis. An einer Uni lernst du eher die Theorie, die hinter allem steckt. Praxis geht da eher gegen null. Der Abschluss ist eher darauf ausgelegt, dass du in der Forschung arbeitest. 

Möchtest du "die Welt weiterbringen" und an Neuem forschen, dann ist die Uni eher etwas für dich. Möchtest du "einfach nur arbeiten", dann bist du an der FH besser aufgehoben.

Ausbildung = die Leute können leichte Programme entwickeln oder eine spezielle Aufgabe coden
FH = du kannst größere Projekte entwickeln oder evtl. ein Team von anderen Programmierern führen
Uni = du führst ein Team von FH Codern, bist Projektleiter oder Architekt. Du hast mehr die Entscheidungsgewalt, übernimmst absprachen mit Kunden und sagst was mögich ist und was nicht. *Aber es wird auch dein Kopf abgerissen, wenn etwas nicht klappt.*

Wobei man mit Erfahrungen sich steigern kann.



the snake II hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht eigentlich Generell der Stellenmarkt aus für Informatik-Master-Absolventen?


 
Das kann man nicht so pauschal beantworten. Je größer das Gehalt, desto weniger offene Stellen gibt es. Und zudem bringt es nichts, einen Job anzunehmen, der dir keinen Spaß macht. "Job-Hopping" ist bei Akademikern eh Alltag.


----------



## MiMi (29. Oktober 2010)

'Job-Hopping', ist zb in den Niederlanden normal. Das ist gut dort weil es als viel Berufserfahrung angesehen wird 
Ich war selbst erst vor kurzem auf der Suche nach einer Stelle (auch Informatik an der FH studiert), es gab haufenweise Angebote im Informatik Bereich. Jedoch ist viel mit PHP, was mir net so liegt. Also gibts noch Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Informatik Angeboten  Aber egal was fuer ne Stelle man sucht, alle Betriebe fragen nach Berufserfahrung. Also versuchen waehrend dem Studium schon zu arbeiten 

Das die FH praxisnaher ist, hab ich auch schon des oefteren gehoert. Bei uns war jedenfalls sehr viel Unterricht direkt am PC.


----------



## Leola13 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hai,



> dass ich nicht die notwendige Motivation aufbringen kann, um beim extremen Mathe-Stoff mitzuhalten.



.. und dann fragst du nach einem Informatikstudium ? Ohne jetzt tiefer im Detail zu stecken : Das wird nicht funktionieren.

Die Frage FH / Uni stellt sich, unabhängig vom Studienfach, sicherlich auch in den unterschiedlichen Anforderungen. Es ist sicherlich einfacher ein FH Studium mit einem guten Schnitt zu schaffen als ein Uni Studium.
Die Praxisnähe wurde schon angesprochen und steht zusammen mit deiner Aussage gegen ein Uni Studium.

Viel Glück und Erfolg

Ciao Stefan


----------



## port29 (29. Oktober 2010)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Das die FH praxisnaher ist, hab ich auch schon des oefteren gehoert. Bei uns war jedenfalls sehr viel Unterricht direkt am PC.


 
Ich kann dir mal erzählen, wie ein Uni-Studium (allerdigns Diplom) abläuft. Im ersten Semester hast du nur Theorie. Im zweiten Semester ist etwas Java-Programmieren angesagt, allerdings geht es sowas von an der Realität vorbei. Du musst dann in Java irgendwelche Standard-Algorithmen oder Implementierungen nachprogrammieren (Skip-Listen, verschiedene Sortieralgorithmen, etc.). Im dritten und vierten Semester ist wieder nur Theorie angesagt. 

Im Hauptstudium hast du Wahlpflichtfächer, die aber auch fast nur Theorie (oder wieder realitätsferne Sachen) sind und dann musst du dir zwei Vertiefungsfächer aussuchen. Da kannst du dir dann aussuchen, was du nimmst. Dementsprechend brauchst du mehr oder weniger Praxiserfahrung.  Die Einzige Praxiserfahrung gewinnt man im Praktikum, allerdings hällt sich das auch in Grenzen. 

Ich kenne sehr viele Absolventen, die nach einem Uni-Studium immer noch nicht programmieren können.


----------



## Matt297 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin zwar erst im ersten Semester an der FH, aber ich kann dir dennoch schon einiges erzählen.
Im Gegensatz zur Uni(ich beziehe mich jetzt auf meinen Vorposter) lernen wir direkt von Anfang an praktisches Programmieren(Java/OOP) aber auch viel Theorie(Datenbanksysteme -> Relatione Algebra, etc). Laut Berichten von Kommilitonen sollen die ersten 3 Semester zum größten Teil nur Grundlagen enthalten und dementsprechend sehr trocken sein. Danach soll es dann losgehen mit den richtig "coolen" Projekten...

Zum Thema Mathe, ich war darin bisher immer sehr gut, hatte nie irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten, aber als ich dann in die Vorlesung kam, hat es mich auch heftig erwischt. Das Problem ist nicht unbedingt, das es schwerer Stoff ist(Aussagenlogik, Mengenlehre, eigentlich relativ einfach), das Problem ist eher, das die Professoren aus einer anderen Welt kommen als die bisherigen Lehrbeauftragten und sich daher die Vorlesungen so kompliziert gestaltet haben. Die Übungen waren im Endeffekt (für mich) wieder ganz leicht, da es sich wie gesagt eigentlich eher um einfache Themen handelte und wenn man sich irgendwann son bisschen in dieser vollkommen fremden Welt zurechtgefunden hat, versteht man so langsam auch ein bisschen, was der erzählt.
Das hängt natürlich viel mit der eigenen Motivation und Lernbereitschaft zusammen, man muss auch schon was dafür tun, wobei ich mich momentan vom Studium so gut wie gar nicht ausgelastet fühle, was aber damit zusammenhängt, das ich schon sehr gute Vorkenntnisse im Bereich Programmierung/Datenbanken habe und mich in diesen Kursen nicht sehr anstrengen brauche. Laut Aussage der Kommilitonen soll sich dieser Zustand noch bis zum Ende des Semesters drastisch ändern.

Zu Bachelor/Master: Da die Laufzeit des FH- und Uni-Bachelors zum größten Teil gleich ist, vermute ich, dass beide Abschlüsse am Ende auf einem sehr ähnlichem Bildungsstand sind, nur halt mit einer etwas unterschiedlichen Ausrichtung(s. Vorposter) und vielleicht hier und da auch etwas andere Inhalte, das ist aber sowieso abhängig vom Studienverlaufsplan der jeweiligen FH/Uni.
Offiziell hat man mit beiden Abschlüssen die gleichen Chancen, du kannst (theoretisch) mit nem FH-Bachelor an jeder Uni deinen Master machen, ist halt nur die Frage wegen dem Stoff...

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen, im Endeffekt ist es deine Entscheidung, ich habe mir auch beide Möglichkeiten angeschaut und mich am Ende für die FH entschieden, weil es mir mehr zugesagt hat.

Gruß
Matt


----------



## CPoly (29. Oktober 2010)

Dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
Ich bin FH-Student (jetzt im 3. Semester) und werde wohl nach dem Bachelor noch einen Master anschließen.

*Wieso FH?*
Für mich war die Entscheidung für eine FH von Anfang an ziemlich klar. Ich traue mir zwar auch ohne weiteres einen sehr guten Abschluss an einer Uni zu, aber es ist nicht mein Ziel Professor zu werden oder zu Forschen, viel mehr will ich die Planung und Umsetzung von Projekten leiten. Ich möchte dass *meine* Software von vielen Leute genutzt wird und ihnen Freude bereitet oder ihr Leben erleichtert.
Außerdem habe ich mich für eine FH entschieden, weil ich möglichst viel Freizeit neben meinen Studium haben wollte und bisher funktioniert das sehr gut :-D

*Aufbau*
Also bei uns wird von vorne rein alles darauf ausgelegt später Projekte zu leiten und auch zu Programmieren. Wir lernen drei Semester Java, ein Semester c/c++ (immer mit dem Vergleich zu Java) und dann noch PHP zusammen mit html/css. Etwas 8086 Assembler ist auch noch dabei. Daneben gibt es noch BWL, Jura und zwei Semester Softwareengineering, wo es um die Planung und Durchführung von Projekten geht.

Das hört sich bisher alles sehr praxisnah an, aber das täuscht vielleicht. Denn neben diesen Fächer gibt es natürlich auch Mathe (ohne Praxis Bezug) und danach Numerik (wie lassen sich math. Probleme mit dem PC effizient lösen).

Dazu kommen noch die ganzen theoretischen Sachen (welche einem an der Uni wahrscheinlich aus den Ohren kommen) wie Graphentheorie, Berechnbarkeitstheorie, Turingmachine, Automaten, Algorithmen, Zahlendarstellung, P = NP?, Grammatiken, Sprachen, Von-Neumann-Architektur

Dann lernt man auch noch Kram über Hardware bzw. Rechnerarchitektur und Betriebssysteme.

Ich weiß leider nicht, welche Dinge an der Uni gemacht werden, die uns fehlen, aber ich denke wir haben zumindest einen Überblick über viele Theoretische Gebiete.



Irgendwie ist mein Text etwas unstrukturiert, aber es gibt so viel zu erzählen :-D


----------



## port29 (29. Oktober 2010)

Also jetzt interessiert es mich doch schon ein bisschen, wie denn das Studium an einer FH abläuft. Ist es eigentlich richtig, dass man an der FH ständig präsent sein muss?

Und wie ist da das Prüfungsniveau? Einige Prüfungen, die wir an der Uni geschrieben haben, waren teilweise wirklich unfair gestellt. Für eine 1.0 wurden mind. 95% benötigt. Ich habe mal spaßeshalber nach einer Prüfung die Musterlösung stumpf abgeschrieben, ich bin bei rund 87% gelandet.


----------



## CPoly (29. Oktober 2010)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Ist es eigentlich richtig, dass man an der FH ständig präsent sein muss?



Bisher (ersten zwei Semester) musste man in keiner Vorlesung oder Übung anwesend sein. Aber viele Professoren geben einem einen Vorteil, wenn man regelmäßig die Übungen besucht und bearbeitet. Oft bekommt man dann z.B. 5% der Klausurpunkte geschenkt. Dennoch gibt es genug Leute, welche dieses Angebot nicht wahrnehmen.



port29 hat gesagt.:


> Und wie ist da das Prüfungsniveau? Einige Prüfungen, die wir an der Uni geschrieben haben, waren teilweise wirklich unfair gestellt. Für eine 1.0 wurden mind. 95% benötigt. Ich habe mal spaßeshalber nach einer Prüfung die Musterlösung stumpf abgeschrieben, ich bin bei rund 87% gelandet.



Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, denn ich habe mir bisher noch keine meiner Klausuren angeguckt. Ich sehe online meine Note, aber ich weiß nicht wie viele Punkte ich erreicht habe. Hat mich bei meinen bisherigen Klausuren nie interessiert, weil ich alle mit einer guten Note bestanden habe.


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi

Wenn du mit Mathematik ein Problem hast stellt sich mir die gleich Frage wie Leola:
Wieso dann Informatik?

Wenn du in der Informatik-Welt bleiben willst, solltest eher überlegen, wo deine eigentliche Interessen liegen und dann Wirtschaftsinformatik, Medieninformatik, Medizin, Bio, ..... studieren. Dabei liegt der Focus auch vielmehr auf der Anwendung als auf der Theorie (reine Informatik).


----------

